# [solved]Networkmanager starts, but is inactive

## max_power

I've updated NetworkManager to version 0.9.8.10-r1 and now it does not manage the networkcards anymore. However if I downgrade Networkmanager the problem is persitant, so at some point I did something that did fucked up my network and I can't find it.

If I'm checking my /var/log/messages new NetworkManager logs emergence

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel: [   19.210685] traps: NetworkManager[3926] general protection ip:46970e sp:7ffffcdf27c0 error:0 in NetworkManager[400000+104000]
> 
> dbus[3797]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' (using servicehelper)
> ...

 

the last two lines are repeating for a while, how can I get a better error message than "unknown return code 1"?Last edited by max_power on Sun Jul 06, 2014 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## saivinoba

did you upgrade kernel as well? did any changes to configuration there?

----------

## max_power

No, same kernel.

----------

## saivinoba

Are you on systemd or openrc? Gnome/XFCE/KDE? In nm-applet or similar is networking/wireless is disabled?

----------

## max_power

openrc, KDE kde-misc/plasma-nm as applet. Networking is enabled. Right now I'm using the ethernet with "ifconfig eth0 up && dhcpcd eth0 &"

----------

## mackal

Sync and downgrade dev-libs/libnl.

----------

## max_power

Thank you mackal! 

That solved the problem. 

And thanks to saivinoba for responding  :Smile: 

----------

